# Driving safety



## سفيان عبد الباري (23 مارس 2010)

Using seat belt can save your life


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (23 مارس 2010)

شيء مرعب
بارك الله فيك على هذا العرض


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (24 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا الطرح المبدع وآمل من الجميع التأني عند قيادة المركبات لأن الحوادث تحدث خلال أجزاء من الثانية.


----------



## safety113 (24 مارس 2010)

عرض رائع ومتعوب عليه
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mahmoudsukar (9 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا*


----------



## خلوف العراقي (9 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## sayed00 (9 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكلة حوادث السيارات مشكلة عويصة و انا شخصيا اعانى منها فى العمل

من لدية حل او نصيحة تكون نجحت لدية علية طرحها لتعم الفائدة


----------



## ecc1010 (9 يناير 2011)

جزززززززززززززززززززززززززززاك الله خيرا


----------



## said4 (5 فبراير 2014)

شكرا" شكرا""""""


----------



## شمس المغيب (5 فبراير 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## شمس المغيب (5 فبراير 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mohamedgad (26 فبراير 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohamedgad (26 فبراير 2014)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله ألف خير


----------

